# Are the Fujimoto Nashiji and Blue Moon knife lines the same?



## valgard

I just noticed that the Fujimoto Nashiji line over at Knifewear looks awfully similar to the Blue Moon at JCK, is the Nashiji just a rebrand?
Steel is the same, finish looks identical and even the handle is the same. This is just out of curiosity.


----------



## guari

Quite likely and not uncommon at all..


----------



## valgard

That's what I thought.


----------



## Godslayer

Yes both are relabeled tadafusa. I have the fujimoto blades, I was young and stupid and paid xtra for them not knowing. Still a good knife though but but blue moon or tadafusa from frames


----------



## valgard

Godslayer said:


> Yes both are relabeled tadafusa. I have the fujimoto blades, I was young and stupid and paid xtra for them not knowing. Still a good knife though but but blue moon or tadafusa from frames



Where do you get Tadafusa? I've only seen Tadafusa sold as such at Knifewear but only one line of SLD SS.


----------



## Godslayer

Aframes tokyo, a simple Google search will bring additional searches


----------



## valgard

Godslayer said:


> Aframes tokyo, a simple Google search will bring additional searches



Thx, that did the trick. Looking for Tadafusa + Knife Google was not being helpful at all, I had even tried before to look at the SDL line.


----------



## Nemo

Japanese chef (japanesechef.com.au) were selling Tadafusa I think.


----------



## valgard

Nemo said:


> Japanese chef (japanesechef.com.au) were selling Tadafusa I think.



Will look around


----------



## DanDan

It's not uncommon, but it's kind of annoying and disingenuous when vendors claim exclusivity of a product and flip flop on names taking advantage of those who don't know better (especially when prices are inflated). 

When I first found this place, I came across old threads recommending the Nashiji line from eBay sellers but I went to check stock and saw they hadn't sold them since 2014. I contacted a couple and they said they weren't getting anymore. Seeing the attractive prices they sold for, I went on a Tadafusa hunt a few months ago. I saw Aframes had some in stock and some sold out for great prices, I contacted Takeshi about a re-stock of the sold out ones and he said he placed an order last January and that Tadafusa was incredibly backed up. 

Long story short, Epicurean Edge also carries them (although the most expensive I've seen them). The only other I had bookmarked was Dictum (a German store).


----------



## Godslayer

Tosho also sells them with a western bubginga handle, not sure of pricing, but with the us being strong against the cad, might be worth a look


----------



## valgard

After poking around I think they come the cheapest at JCK under the Blue Moon name.


----------



## valgard

Godslayer said:


> Tosho also sells them with a western bubginga handle, not sure of pricing, but with the us being strong against the cad, might be worth a look



Nope, prices are way too high there.


----------

